# Bowls and Things



## kkwall (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi All,


Havn't had a lot of time during the holidays, but have managed to turn a few items!

Below is a Spalted Burr Beech Box, Spalted Sycamore Flat Bowl, Cross Cut Ash Round Bowl, and a Burr Elm chalise





.


Have turned so many pens on the run up to christmas that it was nice to turn something different.


----------



## kkwall (Dec 29, 2006)

Wowwwwwwwwwww.......Didnt want them to be actual size on the page![:I]

I usually post things at 640 without any problem, will need to drop down to 320 or lower!


----------



## kkwall (Dec 29, 2006)

Another try!




<br />



<br />



<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ahh, that's much better.  I like the bowl.  My first "bowl" turning will also be a chalise.  It's been sitting preturned for 7 months.
Rob


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 29, 2006)

I really like the look of that flat bowl.  I can't say I've seen many things like it, but I don't get out much.[]  Do you have any other pictures of it?


----------



## kkwall (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Brad,

Here are a couple of photo's of the flat bowl for you. It is really very easy to make provided you start with a square piece of wood, and ensure that you centre it perfectly.




<br />



<br />


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the extra pictures.  Again, really nice work.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2006)

I really like the last one...the flat bowl. Why not delete the original post with the super sized pictures?[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## kkwall (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Don,

I would have deleted my original post, but apparently I need to do it within 24hrs, as it wont let me now![:0]

I'll know in future.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Kenny. I didn't know that. Not a problem.
do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by kkwall_
> <br />Hi Don,
> 
> I would have deleted my original post, but apparently I need to do it within 24hrs, as it wont let me now![:0]
> ...


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 30, 2006)

Just go back and edit it so you can remove the photos. []




> _Originally posted by kkwall_
> <br />Hi Don,
> 
> I would have deleted my original post, but apparently I need to do it within 24hrs, as it wont let me now![:0]
> ...


----------



## Ligget (Dec 30, 2006)

Lovely work Kenny, hope you had a great Christmas![]


----------



## kkwall (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi all ,


Thanks for all the feedback.


Firefyter - Sorry but cant do it!Wont let me!


Mark - Thanks I had a great Christmas, hope you did also. Have a good new year when it comes.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------

